# Chipped glass



## Djscuff (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi there. So as I was putting my 100gal tank together from scratch I dropped a large side pane on the tile and took a pretty substantial chip out of the corner. Is there anything i can do to fix this? I was thinking of laying some glass in the corners to redistribute some of the pressure. Will this work? Thinking of putting 3 pieces...one on the base and one in each corner.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Id say the best bet would be to get a new panel and then use this one to build another (smaller) tank.... or good scrap pieces if you decide to go an sump the tank...

If it was a small chip, it be fine... but thats like the entire corner gone and i would worry about breaking seams.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rapha (Apr 16, 2018)

I got a 100 gallon with some really bad chips and it's been running fine for a while. 

Although your chip seems just too close. Looks just like there's almost no glass left there and it's not exactly in the corner.

If you still have the chip of glass that went out you can still glue it back. I don't know the process but my current 100 gallon i bought used and has something similar and looks like it was glued back.

Anyway good luck.


----------



## KittyCatFish (Jun 22, 2018)

That chip is not in the best spot. It looks like it is in a lower corner of the tank, where you have the greatest amount of water pressure acting on it. And it looks like you have assembled the tank with silicon sealant already. If by chance, you have not sealed everything or want to pull it all apart. Then I would either replace the glass panel or put the chip at the top of the tank where there is little to no pressure acting on the adjacent seam. A very important item to watch out for is called a "live" fracture. A live fracture is a crack that will end within the glass. This crack can and will propagate when it wants to, and possibly destroying the glass panel. If you have that type of crack, then I recommend replacing that piece of glass. Doing a repair is problematic. From the first picture, it looks like there is roughly 1/4 to 1/3 of the thickness of the glass panel that is still there and sealed to the adjacent glass panel. That should be enough, but I am not 100% sure. For aesthetic reasons I would glue the glass chip back in place using Norland Optical Cement. It is stronger and less flexible than silicon sealant. However, it is NOT easy to use. You need a UV light source to cure it or an oven big enough to put the tank into. I am assuming that you have the bottom frame of the tank. That frame will help hold everything together. Well, Good Luck. PS. I am not certain I fully answered you question. This is just part of my thoughts as I approach this type of problem.


----------

